# I installed 8.1-RELEASE (pgplot)



## kb6rxe (Jul 20, 2010)

8.1 installed ok but pgplot would not install from the ports or when I tried sysinstall.
That's a deal breaker for me since I need pgplot.

I'll keep looking for an update that fixes it.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 20, 2010)

It installs fine here from source.  What errors are you getting?


```
> sudo make install
===>  Installing for pgplot-5.2.2_9
===>   pgplot-5.2.2_9 depends on executable: gcc44 - found
===>   pgplot-5.2.2_9 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   pgplot-5.2.2_9 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   pgplot-5.2.2_9 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   pgplot-5.2.2_9 depends on shared library: png.6 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if graphics/pgplot already installed
install -c *.a *.so.5* /usr/local/lib
mkdir -p /usr/local/share/pgplot
install -c grfont.dat rgb.txt pgplot.doc pgplot.html pgplot-routines.tex cpg/cpgplot.doc /usr/local/share/pgplot
install -c cpgplot.h /usr/local/include
install -c  Makefile.demo examples/pgdemo*.f cpg/cpgdemo.c  /usr/local/share/pgplot
cp pgdispd/aaaread.me /usr/local/share/pgplot/readme.pgdisp
install -c -s  pgxwin_server pgdisp /usr/local/bin
/bin/ln -sf libcpgplot.so.5 /usr/local/lib/libcpgplot.so
/bin/ln -sf libpgplot.so.5 /usr/local/lib/libpgplot.so
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for pgplot-5.2.2_9
```


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 20, 2010)

*here's what happens*

here's what happened


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have any compiler options in /etc/make.conf?

Move that file out of the way, do a make clean and try to rebuild again.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 20, 2010)

I used the default options.
I just wiped the disk and reinstalled 8.1
Before I installed any software, I started compiling pgplot and got the same result. My previous installations of the Beta and RC versions compiled without a hitch.

I found I could just copy the pgplot libraries and pgxwin_server from my FreeBSD 7.2 system and my software that uses pgplot works ok.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmm, every once in a while a dependency doesn't get into the Makefile (I've run across this before, when the maintainer had a program that he used anyway that the port depended on, but didn't actually know that the port depended upon it).

If somebody knows a good way to search for '__stack_chk_fail_local' I could see if I could track down the origin.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 25, 2010)

pgplot fails to make on 8.1-RELEASE too. So I copied the files from my 7.2 system again.


----------

